# I can't socialize anymore



## Anonymity (Jul 8, 2013)

I've forgotten how to socialize. I am literally incapable of letting anyone new into my life. I can't even have the most basic and surfaced conversation with someone anymore. I am so weird and awkward in social situations. My mind is either blank or thinking about irrelevant shit, or thinking about negative shit. And the smallest bad thing I say or do in a conversation when talking to someone new, and I see the response on their facial expression or if I just realize it in my head, it's like it crushes any spirit I have left and all of my energy is sucked out of me, and I can no longer fake my faking responses, like I just become paralyzed with worthlessness. My thoughts have no realistic or positive relations with the present moment. It's so embarrassing and pathetic. I've become less of a man even though I have aged into one.

I'm fucked...


----------



## Sportsdude8 (Apr 25, 2015)

You are not fucked. Keep believing. It's hard I know. I'm going thru the same thing. But I'm staying positive and continuing to not let it ruin my life. I just not well right now. That's all u need to say to Urself and move forward with a better attitude..????


----------



## nabber (Feb 13, 2009)

Edit


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

I have become a real loner as a result of DP so i know exactly what your talking about..i even try to avoid my wife at times because if we end up arguing its just to stressful and overwhelming for me..In fact as well as social situations i really try to avoid stressful ones too..Any kind of stress just sends me into a whirlwind of anxiety and DP..i try to do as many things that im comfortable with as is possible..this has been my best coping mechanism..socialising is too stressful and uncomfortable for me so i avoid it..some may say its not facing up to your fears but im sorry but its just too uncomfortable for me..i prefer the comfort of isolation in a strange sort of way


----------

